# whats the odds?



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ok theres 93 acers and one hunter in the woods in a tree stand? whats the odds of you walking right under his feet and not even know it. i did it yesterday didnt even know till someone eles in my party notcied straps going up the tree. i felt bad so if your the person that was hunting in alliance the other day and some loud #$% people walked in on you MY BAD... BUT WHAT kind of camo do you have? if i would of been a deer id be dead.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

haha surprisingly im sure it happens alot...i had a buddy up a tree in a climber one day and was only set up for 20 minutes and another fellow come along and put his climber in the tree next to him and start up then my buddy said somethin...kinda funny but at the same time frustrating if you were there first


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Had it happen to me few years ago. Was bowhunting edge of a field in my climber. Two trucks pull up about 60 yards away. Six people got out and started waking toward me with clip boards. Thought for sure I was in trouble. I sit and never moved. They walked under my stand Andover guy pulled my bow rope but never looked up. They walked to a creek behind me and got water samples. When they came back threw is when I said hi. They all jumped about two foot in the air and looked around for who was talking to them. Never did look up till I said up here. Said they never saw me. The guy that pulled my bow rope said he thought it was a vine. It had a silver snap on it. Some smart people out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I scare hikers all the time. It amazes me people hike when its 17 degrees with a foot of snow a mile from the road.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, it happens. Try hunting in a 3,000+ acre state park and have folks walk in under you. I once had a guy on horseback ride right past me. Park rules say you're supposed to stay on the bridle trails, which this guy did not. He rode past me at 15 yards, saw my stick ladder on the tree, followed it up to see me in the stand and said, "DON'T SHOOT ME!" I replied, "Dude, I've been hunting here for 20 years, and I've never yet seen anyone throw a saddle on a whitetail deer and ride it around the woods!"


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I know what you bow hunters are saying . I'm a trapper & I always try to look up in the trees before I go in the woods to set traps if I know that the landowner gave a deer hunter permission to hunt . If I see a hunter in a stand I don't let him know Im there cuz I dont want to mess up his hunt , besides I dont want anyone to know where my traps are .


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I was hanging in a stand in SE Ohio one morning and I had seen one small buck come right under my stand. I thought that things are looking good. About 30 minutes later I heard noise coming at a distance heading my way. First thought was a buck chasing a doe. I leaned around the tree and here comes a guy and a girl jogging up an old trail. I would have loved to have give them a "howdy there" but, i would not want to upset the landowner. These are the things that you just shake your head about and I can tell more than one story like that.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Had a squirrel hunter walk by my stand once carrying a Blue Jay he'd whacked. Just moseying along swinging that bird in his free hand.

Leaned out and said "got one eh?

He just about fell over it freaked him out so bad and then got a bit embarrased over the jaybird.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

my dad told me "a good hunter won't let another hunter sneak up on him". he lost his leg in ww2. we didn't have any deer back then, but he loved to hunt squirrels. he was good at it. didn't move fast, just slow and quiet. if i'm on foot, i sneak away when someone comes too close. if i'm in a tree, i'll keep quiet till they walk by. most people don't look up, unless they're squirrel hunting.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I would say the odds are close to 1 in 93

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

